# terug/opnieuw worden



## Peterdg

Ik las vandaag in de krant een artikel waarin een werkneemster van de VRT zegde dat in "wanneer ik terug omroepster word", "terug" verkeerd gebruikt wordt en dat dat moet zijn: "wanneer ik opnieuw omroepster word".

Ik ben het er mee eens dat "opnieuw" zeker kan maar ik denk ook dat "terug" mogelijk is en zeer frequent in Vlaanderen, en niet alleen in de schrijftaal.

Mijn oude van Dale zegt hierover: 


> In de Belg. schrijft. een foutief gebruik voor _weer, wederom, opnieuw. _In de spreektaal wordt meestal ook _weer_ gezegd.



Wat vinden jullie?


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, volgens de regels is het (tot nader order) fout - maar de Vlamingen gebruiken het massaal (fout ;-). Het lijkt mij een hopeloze strijd. Ik vind het ook wel wat logisch dat het fout gaat: in bepaalde gevallen is het verschil bijna onbestaande, omdat het verband zo sterk is. 

Ik denk aan :
_- ik heb het boek teruggezet 
- ik heb het boek opnieuw op zijn plaats gezet
- het boek zit er opnieuw_
Deze zinnen geven volgens mij aan dat het verband er is, maar vreemd genoeg zie ik in onze buurlanden die fout niet gebeuren. Geen Engelstalige/ Franstalige/ Duitstalige maakt volgens mij die fout, en ik probeer ze ook te vermijden. Maar de facto lijkt het vechten tegen de bierkaai - en voor velen in Vlaanderen lijkt het onderscheid te subtiel of te onduidelijk...


----------



## Peterdg

Bedankt Thomas.

Alleen ben ik er niet zo van overtuigd dat we überhaupt wel moeten vechten (tegen de bierkaai of niet).


----------



## ThomasK

Dat is wel duidelijk. Mij intrigeert echter dat wij de enigen zijn die dat probleem, die verwarring, hebben. Ik neem aan dat daarvoor een reden te vinden is, maar wat is die precies ? --- En: maken onze noorderburen - of een deel van hen - zich daar niet 'schuldig' aan ???


----------



## AllegroModerato

ThomasK said:


> En: maken onze noorderburen - of een deel van hen - zich daar niet 'schuldig' aan ???


Nederlanders maken genoeg taalfouten (meer dan Vlamingen denk ik), maar deze hoort daar niet bij.


----------



## ThomasK

Maar dan: zie je geen enkel probleem in de zinnen die ik hierboven vermeldde? Kan er volgens jou enige twijfel zijn ?


----------



## Peterdg

Volgens mij is het een geval van misplaatst taalpurisme.

Hoe we het ook draaien of keren, de Noord Nederlandse vorm is lang de norm geweest. Wat daar werd gezegd was juist en indien in Vlaanderen een bepaalde wending anders werd gebruikt, was het fout.

Ik denk dat je het bij het rechte eind hebt: de betekenis van "opnieuw" en "terug" ligt heel dicht bij elkaar. In Vlaanderen is de overgang tussen de twee betekenissen vervaagd en gebruikt men het één voor het ander. In Nederland is dit niet gebeurd. Volgens mij is dat een normale en niet te voorkomen evolutie.

Zulke fenomenen doen zich niet alleen in Vlaanderen voor. In Nederland is het genus vervaagd, iets wat in België bijna onbestaand is.

Ik ben er ook van overtuigd dat het fundamenteel verkeerd is om tegen die evolutie in te gaan. De gevolgen zijn meestal desastreus. Het werkt taalonzekerheid in de hand. Kijk naar wat er in België gebeurd is met "noemen" en "heten". Wanneer de mensen dialect spreken, wordt die vergissing NIET begaan; dit maakt duidelijk dat het gefoefel van de taalopvoedkundigen de zaak gewoon erger maakt door taalonzekerheid te creëren.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, die genuskwestie in Ndl. zint me ook niet: alles 'hij' ligt me niet lekker. Maar zomaar alles slikken vind ik ook niet hoeven. Of dat de taalonzekerheid in de hand werkt, durf ik ietwat betwijfelen. Maar één zaak blijkt: het is onbegonnen werk om die foute 'terug' te corrigeren. Maar ik ben er op zich niet enthousiast over.


----------



## AllegroModerato

ThomasK said:


> Maar dan: zie je geen enkel probleem in de zinnen die ik hierboven vermeldde? Kan er volgens jou enige twijfel zijn ?


Ik zie geen problemen in jouw zinnen. Ik zie wel een probleem in de formulering 'wanneer ik terug omroepster wordt'. Het is voor mij meer een kwestie van esthetiek dan van taalkundige argumenten. 'Iets terug worden' doet een beetje pijn aan mijn oren. Wellicht is het een kwestie van gewenning. Wat betreft de woordgeslachten ben ik het helemaal met jullie eens. Erg jammer dat dat hier verloren is gegaan.


----------



## triptonizer

Peterdg said:


> Volgens mij is het een geval van misplaatst taalpurisme.



Daar ben ik het toch niet helemaal mee eens. Als ik weer op kantoor ben, heb ik voor de zoveelste keer de weg afgelegd van thuis naar kantoor, als ik terug op kantoor ben, ben ik daar vertrokken, heb een boodschap gedaan, en ben ik teruggekeerd naar het uitgangspunt. Bon, er zullen wel gevallen zijn waarover je kan twijfelen of discussiëren, maar het onderscheid is helder en ik mag het graag respecteren (idem voor noemen en heten ).


----------



## ThomasK

"Als ik terug op kantoor ben, ben ik daar vertrokken": ik vraag mij af of onze Noorderburen dit al niet fout vinden, ook al lijkt het plaatsaanduidend. Volgens mij moet het eigenlijk zijn: "Als ik [op kantoor] terug ben"... Wijst dat al op de extreem grote moeilijkheid om het onderscheid te maken ???


----------



## triptonizer

Of: als ik terug ben op kantoor... juist ja, onze noorderburen zullen mijn originele versie wellicht niet kunnen pruimen . Maar ik probeerde dan ook niet "noordelijk" te klinken, maar aan te geven hoe ik zelf toch wel het onderscheid maak en zinvol vind.


----------



## Peterdg

De zaak is dat eens een dergelijk fenomeen zich heeft ingeplant in een homogene, voldoende grote taalgroep, er niets meer tegen opgewassen is. Een andere taalgroep mag het nog zo fout vinden, hier helpt geen lievemoederen meer aan. Dat is taalevolutie.

Ondanks de enorme inspanningen die men zich getroost heeft om het Vlaamse "gij" uit te roeien, is het sterker dan ooit.

Gezien mijn interessesfeer, vergelijk ik graag met het Spaans. Eenzelfde fenomeen bestaat tussen Spanje en Zuid Amerika waar men ook een afwijkende tweede persoon enkelvoud heeft (voseo). Men heeft ook jaren (eeuwen) geprobeerd het "voseo" uit te roeien. Het is er nog steeds, en heel levendig. De _Real academia española (RAE) _heeft het nu erkend als een volwaardig alternatief, en zo hoort het. In ZA gebruikt men "vos" en in Spanje "tú", elk met hun eigen vervoeging.

Moet alles aanvaard worden? Nee. Alleen wat in een voldoende grote (homogene) taalgroep als correct wordt aanvaard, moet als correct aanvaard worden. Er is niemand die het in zijn hoofd zal halen om "*Ik niet zit op de sofa" op dit moment als correct te aanvaarden. Maar ik kan me verschrikkelijk boos maken als ze mijn kinderen op school komen vertellen dat "kuisen" fout is en dat het "poetsen" moet zijn en dat iets niet "proper" maar "schoon" is.


----------



## ThomasK

Inzake het laatste: voor mij is "kuisen" inderdaad Vlaams, maar is "proper" voor iemand fout? Ik vraag mij af hoe Nederlanders op die woorden en mijn correctie in #12 reageren.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_als ik terug ben op kantoor _klinkt m.i. prima.

_proper _en _kuisen _zou ik niet snel gebruiken, maar 'fout' zijn ze niet.


----------



## ThomasK

INteressante reactie, PPB: als dat juist overkomt, dan verklaart dat mede waarom Vlamingen verder zijn gegaan in dat gebruik. 

Terug komt anders niet voor in mijn dialect, denk ik plots; daar hebben we _were (weer) _voor alles - en _terug _kennen we gewoon niet. Misschien is dat nog een bijkomende verklaring: doordat we al altijd één adverbium hadden, gebruiken we nu een ander algemeen...


----------



## Chimel

Peterdg said:


> Moet alles aanvaard worden? Nee. Alleen wat in een voldoende grote (homogene) taalgroep als correct wordt aanvaard, moet als correct aanvaard worden.


Maar wat is een "voldoende grote homogene taalgroep"? Is Limburg bv zoiets? Twee miljoen personen in Belgisch en Nederlands Limburg, is dat genoeg om een voldoende grote homogene taalgroep te zijn? En 500.000 mensen in de Westhoek?

Volgens mij moet je een onderscheid maken tussen "aanvaard" en "correct", wat jij hier in één adem noemt. Iets kan (in Limburg bv) aanvaard zijn - ik zou zelfs zeggen: "getolereerd" - maar de mensen moeten toch weten dat het eigenlijk niet correct is en dat het soms buiten hun taalgemeenschap zelfs niet begrepen (of verkeerd begrepen) wordt. Anders verval je snel in een (volgens mij gevaarlijk) taalparticularisme - vergeet niet dat vóór het ABN, één van de argumenten van de Franstalige bourgeoisie in de 19de eeuw om Nederlands niet te erkennen was dat het geen "echte taal" was, maar een mozaïek van dialecten, zoals het Waals trouwens. Het zou toch spijtig om, na al die inspanningen, weer in die richting te gaan...


----------



## Lopes

ThomasK said:


> Inzake het laatste: voor mij is "kuisen" inderdaad Vlaams, maar is "proper" voor iemand fout? Ik vraag mij af hoe Nederlanders op die woorden en mijn correctie in #12 reageren.



Proper is een woord dat ik niet zou gebruiken maar wel kennen, van kuisen had ik nog nooit gehoord. 

Wat ik wel als 'fout' zie en wat in Vlaanderen veel gebruikelijker lijkt te zijn is 'groter als'


----------



## AllegroModerato

Lopes said:


> Wat ik wel als 'fout' zie en wat in Vlaanderen veel gebruikelijker lijkt te zijn is 'groter als'


Gebruikelijker dan in Nederland? Dan moet het wel heel erg zijn.


----------



## Peterdg

Lopes said:


> Proper is een woord dat ik niet zou gebruiken maar wel kennen, van kuisen had ik nog nooit gehoord Dat meen je niet.
> 
> Wat ik wel als 'fout' zie en wat in Vlaanderen veel gebruikelijker lijkt te zijn is 'groter als'





AllegroModerato said:


> Gebruikelijker dan in Nederland? Dan moet het wel heel erg zijn.


Grappig

Nochtans is "groter als" correct. (ANS (tweede druk), pag. 571) Ze vermelden er wel bij dat het niet voor iedere taalgebruiker aanvaardbaar is maar ook "... het ongelijkheid-aanduidend_ als_, waar op zich geen enkel bezwaar tegen bestaat..."

Wat wel fout is, is het gebruik van _dan_ waar _als_ hoort te staan (in gelijkheid-aanduidende vergelijkingen). *Is zij niet even groot _dan_ haar broertje?


----------



## AllegroModerato

Peterdg said:


> Nochtans is "groter als" correct. (ANS (tweede druk), pag. 571) Ze vermelden er wel bij dat het niet voor iedere taalgebruiker aanvaardbaar is maar ook "... het ongelijkheid-aanduidend_ als_, waar op zich geen enkel bezwaar tegen bestaat..."


Voor mij is het vooralsnog onaanvaardbaar. Straks wordt "hun zijn" ook nog goed gerekend. Dat zou de definitieve triomf betekenen van de ongeletterdheid.


----------



## ThomasK

Vanmorgen weer "Terug open op ...". Ik heb daarbij even gedacht dat het exotische van die "terug" voor ons maakt dat we het niet zo duidelijk aanvoelen, niet als de Nederlanders die het woord altijd hebben gebruikt, enz.. 

(Ik zie nu net hetzelfde gebeuren met "Toch wel": het wordt modieus, ook na een positief georiënteerde vraag, terwijl het eigenlijk alleen na negatief kan...)


----------



## johnnortredamme

Ik zou het nooit gezien hebben. Nederlands was dan ook nooit m'n sterkste punt.


----------

